# sauvegarde photos dossier double photos



## loupied (11 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je vais essayer d'être le plus clair possible.

Actuellement voici ma configuration:

Je prend une photo avec mon iPhone
elle arrive automatiquement sur le cloud
je la consulte dans l 'application "photo" sur mon macbook
Pour un meilleur classement je la renvoie dans un dossier personnalisé, créé au préalable
Mon problème c'est qu 'elle est déplacée mais copier!!!

Ce que je veux essayer de faire c'est de ne pas avoir de doublons de photos mais déplacer les photos dans mes dossiers et qu'elle se supprime.

Et inversement si j'upload une photo dans un dossier, la photo réapparaît dans l'onglet photo+le dossier

Pouvez vous m'aider svp à mieux organiser mes photos?

Merci à vous


----------



## Wizepat (11 Novembre 2018)

loupied a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais essayer d'être le plus clair possible.
> 
> ...



Salut,

Quand tu parles de copier dans un dossier
=> tu exportes ta photo sur ton disque dur ?
=> ou tu copies ta photo dans un « album » ?


----------



## loupied (11 Novembre 2018)

Wizepat a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Quand tu parles de copier dans un dossier
> => tu exportes ta photo sur ton disque dur ?
> => ou tu copies ta photo dans un « album » ?


Bonjour,je copie ma photo dans un nouvel album que j ai créé dans l appli photo


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2018)

loupied a dit:


> Bonjour,je copie ma photo dans un nouvel album que j ai créé dans l appli photo



Il me semble que cette explication est très juste
https://forums.macg.co/threads/suppression-doublon-photo-bibliotheque.913102/#post-10150012


----------



## Wizepat (11 Novembre 2018)

Tout a été dit par Jura

Toutes mes photos fait apparaître toutes les photos [emoji6](y compris celles présentent dans un album)

Alors que l’album ne fait apparaître que les photos de l’album concerné 

Physiquement il n’existe qu’une seule photo sur ton disque. Si tu la supprimes dans toutes mes photos, elle sera également supprimée de ton album

En revanche, ce n’est pas réciproque. Si tu la supprimes de ton album, elle est uniquement supprimée dans l’album et apparaît donc toujours dans toutes tes photos. (A vérifier mais je crois que plusieurs options te sont proposées)

L’avantages de ce système, tu peux attribuer ta photo à plusieurs albums sans pour autant qu’elle prenne plus de place sur ton disque dur. 

Je m’en sers surtout pour visionner les photos, je ne suis donc pas un pro de Photo. (Je traite mes photos sous un autre logiciel avant de les intégrer dans photo). Je ne sais pas si il est possible de créer un album intelligent avec l’option « toutes les photos sans album » comme dans iTunes avec la musique.  Je vais regarder tout à l’heure.


----------

